# Any one shoot 3d in Illinois?



## hoytphil (Mar 3, 2005)

by the way me and ms beautiful shoot 3d i shoot 3d and 5 spot so any info would be very appreciated


thanks

Phil


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

i dont know to much about chicago suburbs but if you drive 2 hrs south near bloomington or 3 hrs to peoria they shoot alot of spots nfaa field 3d u name it its in this state then in summer you have the ASA tour coming through metropolis IL which is a long drive but worth it pm me and il give you my email if your interest in driving 2-3 hrs to shoot i can give you a heads up on some shops here there might be some local spot leagues near chicago but not alot of timber there so not sure about 3d maybe near crystal lake 1 hr west of you there is a cpl shops


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh yeah. Give hardbreak a pm. He's lives near Plano, can help you with places up there and travels down our way. Like Plush said, couple hours south and you have 2 and 3 3-Ds every weekend from February thru September. Down here, LeRoy, Bloomington, Pekin (terrific 28 field range, 3-D and usually has the State Outdoor event) Metamoria, Chillicothe, Canton (last full weekend of the month - trophies every shoot), Bushnell, Galesburg (14 field range and 3-D), and most advertise on sites; www.bowsite.com - www.3dshoots.com . Up there, Chicago area, there is Plainfield, contact Glisson Archery for indoors and line up on NFAA/IAA events (815-436-5803). Joliet Archery (28 field and 3-D) - contact Walt Erickson (815-729-0108). Aurora - contact Bill Berger (630-897-7289). Deer season in Illinois starts October 1st. Need more, give me a pm.


----------



## hoytphil (Mar 3, 2005)

*thanks guys*

thanks for the help!!!! feel free to keep the info coming, im not movin till end of july but i am jotting all these numbers and names down in a note book i keep with all my archery equipment so ill be well informed by then, once again thanks!! also not sure if we will be living in lombard or not she will just be in college there, maybe i could make a little deal with her lets say 30 minute drive to school?? 1.5 - 2 hr drive for me to shoot?? sounding better already haha


thanks again

Phil


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

check out 3dshoots.com


----------



## buckrunt (Feb 18, 2007)

besides Glisson archery and Joliet archers check out chicago bowhunters
in bolingbrook its about a 30 minute drive from lombard.


----------



## aim small (Dec 21, 2005)

sycamore has a nice indoor and outdoor range. I think it is kishwaukeearchers.org I was a member when I went to NIU. Those were the days.


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

when u get to IL get ahold of me il show you around where theres decent hunting not far from you kankakee area is good and there is public land to hunt there save your money for gas instead of leasing land monster bucks on public land also and good turkey hunting... comes down to one thing scouting  well let me know when you get here il beable to let you know on 3d shoots coming up in different areas


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Theres the archery shop in Tinley Park. Freddy Bear might give you some info.
I don't know of the Aroura archery club still around.


----------



## mike nowotnik (Sep 23, 2006)

There are a lot of places to shoot. I live about an hour NW of you and can find a 3-D just about any weekend with in 2 hours. I will be starting to shoot 3-Ds by the end of January. If you need any info on places to shoot PM me. Also I dont mind having extras tag along.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Just so you know, when you get to Illinois and see those HUGE antlered animals in the fields, they really are deer..... It will be hard for you to believe that unlike your southern deer, these are deer are bigger than the family chihuahua....


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

come to rockford and go to plug and pellet- very fun course


----------



## proto archer (Nov 13, 2007)

we need a place in southern il to 3d shoot a nd we neeed a true archery shop 2 help:sad::mg::angry3:


----------



## dane st. cyr (Feb 7, 2007)

*3D in Illinois*

One of the best 3D courses Ive ever been to is in Illinois. Its in Pottstown Illinois. its called Pottstown 3D Archery.
For more info . You can call Mr. Denny @ 309-253-7993.


----------



## 3dhunter1 (Sep 28, 2005)

You're getting al ot of good info, hopefully I can add something to the mix. I make a list of over 900 shoots in 9 states, including IL., send me an email at 
[email protected], it's a free PDF file.


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

I live in Crawford County, IL and shoot at: Oblong, Red Hill, Newton, Fallmouth, Marshall and Vincennese. There's plenty more, these are just the ones I like to shoot. My group always welcomes new shooters.


----------



## deerslayer1969 (Mar 24, 2007)

*blackhawk field archers*

in rockton illinois has a beautiful range we shoot there alot, black diamond archers in canton is good as well


----------



## Imaarcheryfan (Apr 25, 2007)

*3D Shoots in Illinois*

I do most of my 3D shooting in NW Indiana But there is a nice club in Bollingbrook Ill. They are Chicago Bohunters........Web sight is www.CBH.com


----------



## Imaarcheryfan (Apr 25, 2007)

*3d Shoots In Ill*

SORRY THE WEB SIGHT FOR CHICAGO BOW HUNTERS IS: WWW.CHICAGOBOWHUNTERS.COM


----------



## hoytphil (Mar 3, 2005)

*thanks so much for all the help*

ill be moving in 4 months thanks everyone


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I hope you enjoy lombard, its such a great burb..!


----------

